# Just Shot a PX4 .40 Today



## BGCoop (Sep 21, 2012)

Man what a gun. This is only my 2nd time to a gun range. My first trip, my father and I rented a Glock 19 9mm, an XDm 9mm and an M&P 40. He was shooting the 9's and the 40 was for me. While I thought I liked the M&P, that was before today. After shooting the PX4, I am sold on the trigger alone. I was able to shoot tighter groupds and get back on target a heck of a lot faster. My local range is selling this gun for 499-519 depending on market value at the time. So come tax refund time, I have found my firearm of choice. I am also looking into a TLR-4 for it as well to mount on the rail. Anyways, just chiming in for the PX4. Great gun.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You're right.

They are wonderful guns.

I own one in 9mm.










I shot competitively with it for years.

They are truly a good shooter IMHO

By the way I just posted this today in another thread

"My favorite round is the .45

But if you are at all price sensitive and if you shoot very often

The difference in the cost of .45 vs. 9mm ammo is about double. ie $20 a box vs $10 a box.

It varies a little dependending on sales and where you buy it.

But if you shoot often (I do) and you shoot, lets say, 200 rounds per month - 4 boxes .45 ammo = $80

4 boxes of 9 mm = $40

Do that and more each month and

you can save enough money on ammo to buy yourself another gun every year. "

I'm just sayin'

Good luck with getting the gun you want.

:smt1099


----------



## pasportyxlc (Sep 21, 2012)

I thought the same way when buying my 40 sub-compact but since it was gonna be my everyday carry gun I wanted it in 40 (don't wanna start a 9 vs. 40 thread). I love it so much that I'm thinking of getting a full size in 9 for the range......best pistol I ever owned for sure.


----------



## Texican89 (Sep 30, 2012)

I have one in 9mm its deadly accurate!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have previously owned one in 9mm and 40. I prefer 9mm in general - but in 40, the PX4 is the softest shooting 40 I've ever shot.


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

I was checking one of these out the other day-I really liked the feel of the compact.Havent had a chance to shoot one yet my local gun range has one to rent-Ill have to give it a go.


----------

